
The Bkd Tree: A Dynamic Disk Optimized BSP Tree - NickGerleman
https://medium.com/@nickgerleman/the-bkd-tree-da19cf9493fb
======
earthnail
I wonder how it performs compared to a VP tree. Yes, the VP tree has all the
problems of the KD tree, i.e. it becomes unbalanced when inserting, but most
fast implementations use linear search in leaf nodes instead of creating a
full tree, and splitting a leaf once it exceeds its max size (which is
normally around 100-1000) usually gives a pretty good vantage point. I guess
the same can be done on a KD tree. In my experiments, the VP tree was the
fastest tree for range queries when you can't establish a total order over
your data.

~~~
espeed
VP trees are interesting (previously discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3304685](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3304685)),
and there is also the MVP variant (multi vantage point trees --
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MVP_tree](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MVP_tree)):

Indexing Large Metric Spaces For Similarity Search Queries
[http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.43....](http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.43.7492&rep=rep1&type=pdf)

